# Knee pads for skinny knees/legs



## yohyat (Mar 5, 2009)

Got some 2010 661 evo knee pads - in small - and they bunch up horribly and slide down. 

The new raceface ambush's look cool but I read a review that they run big as well.

Anyone know of any knee pads that fit well - and extra points if you can put them on with shoes on?


----------



## further (May 17, 2010)

Not sure you can put them on over shoes but try 661 Kyle Strait youth size.


----------



## yohyat (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks dismount. I have a pair of the KS in a small - they are too big. and the youth that i tried on are too small -coverage wise. 

I guess I've got a weird biking body. I wear an XL jersey with a 32 waist. and small shammy - WTF!


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

I've found the same problem and had to sell my small 661 evo's. They make them in an adult XS size now, I'm wanting to try some on myself but my LBS doesn't stock them.
I managed to get some small POC knee pads for half price...they fit but rub the back of my leg when pedalling. I've been meaning to take some scissors to them and cut the material from where they rub.
When you ask about pads you can put on with your shoes still on...from what I've read in reviews, they don't fit as well or don't stay where they should when you have an off.


----------



## surly_an_instigator (Nov 3, 2005)

*g form*

These are offered in way more sizes than most other brands, plus, you can ride all day with no discomfort. Check out the web site for more faq, or pm me for a real world play by play tell all. Bob's Bicycles | Boise, Idaho


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

I am going to bump this, because I have skinny legs and am in the market for protection. Anyone have anything to add?


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

I did end up taking some scissors to my POC ones..they are now spot on. I was lucky when I bought mine, as they were half price because they were too small for most folk!


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

check out g form armor.


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking for something a little more robust than the gform. Was keen on the Race Face Ambush before I saw their sizing chart.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

I had problems with my 661 Veggies sliding down in crashes. Ended up switching to Fox Launch's, which have worked well. 
The hard knee cup on the front prevents them sliding up or down on me. Try them out at a store if you're curious.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Tld 5450. //


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

cerebroside said:


> I had problems with my 661 Veggies sliding down in crashes. Ended up switching to Fox Launch's, which have worked well.
> The hard knee cup on the front prevents them sliding up or down on me. Try them out at a store if you're curious.


Fox Launch. They run much smaller than their nominal sizing. Probably worth giving them a test at a shop. I wear mine on every ride and really like them and they stay put.


----------



## gregggy (Dec 13, 2013)

Ghetto suggestion: 661 evos can be taken in on the bottom part. Worked for my lil baby calves. Probably wouldn't have bought them if I'd known it would be needed though.


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

So after exhaustive research I've only been able to find POC as a manufacturer that is even close to my quad size. Measuring 10cm from the middle of the kneecap gives me 13.5" circumference which is below even POC's smallest size. I looked into the launch pads, but they dont seem to provide a size chart.

The search goes on I guess...


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

I have pair of Fox Pro Launch size sm/m, and, they feel great, don't bunch up behind knee area, great protection, and, stay up too; sometimes you can't tell they are even on.
There are many websites out there that can help with sizing or just go to your LBS.


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

So after getting fed up I just bought a bunch of pads from universal and tried them all on. What I found:

-661 EVO seem like really nice pads, lots of coverage and didn't seem cumbersome at all. Problem is the Small is simply too big.
-POC VPD 2.0 actually fit, seems like the sizing chart isn't as accurate as it should be, but that works for me. Pads offer good coverage and seem comfortable. I dont notice the bunching of the lycra behind my knees at all.
-Leatt 3DF Junior size also fit and seem quite comfortable. They have a gap on the back of the knee and moisture wicking fabrick along the calf section. Fit is good and tight, doesn't seem like it will slide at all.

Now comes decision time...


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

honns said:


> So after getting fed up I just bought a bunch of pads from universal and tried them all on. What I found:
> 
> -661 Rage seem like really nice pads, lots of coverage and didn't seem cumbersome at all. Problem is the Small is simply too big.
> -POC VPD 2.0 actually fit, seems like the sizing chart isn't as accurate as it should be, but that works for me. Pads offer good coverage and seem comfortable. I dont notice the bunching of the lycra behind my knees at all.
> ...


Very good - yes now comes decision time...best of luck


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Tall skinny legged and I chose the Race Face Ambush after ordering everything jenson had and trying them all. It was an easy decision after they were all tried on.


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

I looked everywhere for small ambush pads with no luck. of course they show up on Jenson after I ordered elsewhere!


----------



## dpeck1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Jett made some knee pads in XS, the commando. I have them, and have skinny legs, no complaints. They seem to be the same pad as the Kyle Strait with different logos. They don't slide on over shoes. But they are on sale on their website. 26 bucks, may be worth a shot.


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

iXS carve are sized pretty small. I had problems with small pocs and the carves are much better fitting and comfortable. Nice build quality, also.


----------



## dfolta (Oct 6, 2016)

What is the measurement of you guy's thighs? (10cm above center of knee cap) Mine are 14 1/2 inches. Will this be too small for 661 EVO knee pads?

Cheers!

Daniel


----------

